# Wig shop in DXB?



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi All, I need a wig for a party. Can anyone recommend or has anyone seen a wig shop in Dubai? Preferable low end as it's a one off event. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There's a big fancy dress store on Um Suquem St. called Mystique Costumes.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Mr Bens in the shopping centre on opposite corner to the Ramada Jumeirah hotel on corner of al wasl road and 2nd december street or there are a couple of shops upstairs in Beach centre on Jumeirah Beach road.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Mr Bens in the shopping centre on .............


This has to be a joke 

(If you are a certain age and remember the TV Show of course)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> This has to be a joke
> 
> (If you are a certain age and remember the TV Show of course)


Hi,
No joke - they even use his picture in the shop logo!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, No joke - they even use his picture in the shop logo! Cheers Steve


It's in Al Ghazal Mall at the Satwa end of Al Wasel Road.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks for the help everyone!


----------

